# Windows 10 - Kostenloses Upgrade reservieren - Jetzt gehts los ;)



## Herr-Vorragend (1. Juni 2015)

Moin,

habe gerade in meiner Taskleiste bei Windows 7 Home ein Symbol bekommen, dass ich das Upgrade auf Windows 10 reservieren kann.
Pünktlich zum 01.06. gehts scheinbar los 

Achtung: Das hier ist lediglich die Reservierung zum Windows 10 - Das Upgrade beginnt, sobald Windows 10 erschinen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2015)

Jap, habe ich auch gerade gesehen und mich gefragt von welcher Adware dieses Symbol wohl stammt. (Bis ich mal draufgeklickt habe )


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es bisher noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (1. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es bisher noch nicht angekommen.



Ich vermute mal, dass kommt automatisch, wenn Windows nach Updates sucht ..... sonst einfach manuell anschmeißen, wenn du es nicht erwarten kannst

Systemstuerung - System - Windows Update - Nach Updates suchen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Habe Post von MS bekommen


----------



## longtom (1. Juni 2015)

Ist das ganze jetzt an die Hardware gebunden ?
Ich meine wenn ich jetzt ein Update von Win 7 auf 10 mache (wenns Verfügbar ist ) und mir raucht eine Woche später das Mainboard ab kann ich mir dann auch gleich eine neue Win 10 Lizenz dazu bestellen oder wie läuft das ab ?


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juni 2015)

> wenn ich jetzt ein Update von Win 7 auf 10 mache (wenns Verfügbar ist )  und mir raucht eine Woche später das Mainboard ab kann ich mir dann auch  gleich eine neue Win 10 Lizenz dazu bestellen


Dann ist das kostenlose Win 10 futsch - und deine Win 7 Lizenz ist auch ungültig


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Juni 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Dann ist das kostenlose Win 10 futsch - und deine Win 7 Lizenz ist auch ungültig



Ich sehe Kotstürme am Horizont aufziehen. ^^


----------



## longtom (1. Juni 2015)

Na dann können die sich ihr Update in die Haare schmieren .


----------



## Körschgen (1. Juni 2015)

So lange ich da auch nix genaues weiß, tausch ich hier gar nix...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Bin eh kein freund von OS Aktualisierungen, daher bleibt mein Win 7 noch drauf.


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juni 2015)

Wer den Hinweis wieder los werden will, muss nur das Update KB3035583 deinstallieren.

Ich werde erstmal noch mindestens 6 - 8 Monate warten und genau beobachten, welche bisher geheimen Fallen da aufgedeckt werden.
Schon krass, wie aufdringlich das "kostenlose" Betriebssystem unter die Leute gebracht werden soll

Edit:
Habe es gerade deinstalliert.
Nach dem geforderten Neustart war es sofort wieder als "wichtiges Update" verfügbar!


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie aufdringlich das "kostenlose" Betriebssystem unter die Leute gebracht werden soll



stimmt, so ein zusätzliches, noch dazu ausblendbares,  icon in der symbolleiste ist wirklich extrem aufdringlich.


----------



## longtom (1. Juni 2015)

Wäre ja auch kein Wunder wenn es wirklich so ist das die Lizenzen mit einem Hardware wechsel erlöschen ,einfacher bekommt man doch kein älteres Betriebssystem vom Markt und verdient sich mit neuen Lizenzen eine Goldene Nase .
Und die Presse rührt auch noch kräfftig die Werbetrommel mit ihrem "KOSTENLOS ",aber genaue Infos wie das abläuft haben die auch nicht .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Schon komisch


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juni 2015)

> stimmt, so ein zusätzliches, noch dazu ausblendbares,  icon in der symbolleiste ist wirklich extrem aufdringlich.


Es geht nicht um das Icon...
eher so: Hallo wir sind die liebe, gute Fa. Microsoft! Bitte verwenden Sie unbedingt das neue, kostenlose, beste Windows aller Zeiten!
Wir wollen kein Geld dafür! Bitte machen Sie alle Ihre Freunde und Verwandten darauf aufmerksam, dass Microsoft ab sofort das neueste OS verschenkt


----------



## GrueneMelone (1. Juni 2015)

Hab das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht bei meinem Win 8.1 auch nach einer update-Suche. Allerdings hab ich ein Windows von der Uni. Kann sein, dass MS in den Fällen das nicht automatisch macht sondern als Educationvariante zum Download später bereitstellt bei Erscheinen.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Juni 2015)

Werde es mir auch, sobald in der finalen Version erhältlich, über die Uni holen.
Meine 8.1 Lizenz geb ich nich her.
Einiges hat mich ohnehin schon tierisch bei Win 10 genervt.
Diese zerstückelte Einstellungs und Systemsteuerung ist ein Graus.


----------



## Amon (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das bis jetzt nur auf dem Laptop. Der Rechner zeigt mir nix an. Wahrscheinlich weil ich hier besagtes Update nicht drauf habe. Muss mal gucken ob ich das auf dem Laptop installiert habe, ich meine nicht...


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Juni 2015)

Ist es Pflicht auf Win10 upzugraden, wenn man eine Reservierung vorgenommen hat oder kann man es sich im nachhinein nochmal anders überlegen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Ist es Pflicht auf Win10 upzugraden, wenn man eine Reservierung vorgenommen hat oder kann man es sich im nachhinein nochmal anders überlegen?



Kannst auch wieder Stornieren. Siehe Bild Punkt 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

> oder kann man es sich im nachhinein nochmal anders überlegen?


Das ansehen oder berühren der Verpackung verpflichtet zum Kauf.
Warum sollte man es sich nicht noch überlegen dürfen, erst mit der Installation dürfte die Lizenz des alten BS verfallen.
Win7 und 8 sind ausreichend vorhanden um wenigstens 2 Rechner upzugraden


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Juni 2015)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht.

Eigentlich habe ich meine Hardware jetzt gerade getauscht und bin soweit zufrieden. Andererseits stört es mich doch ein wenig, daß bei meinem OEM-H-Board rein gar kein Uebertakten möglich ist und selbst der Turbo Boost schlichtweg deaktiviert ist. 
Zwar derzeit nicht nötig und wohl auch nicht spürbar in Spielen, aber ich kenne mich doch... 

Wenn danach mein Win 7 Pro Lizenz futsch wäre und ich auch Win 10 nicht nochmals kostenlos neu installieren kann, warte ich erstmal auf genauere Erfahrungsberichte. (Trick 17 wird aber vermutlich auch irgendwie gehen)

Wird unter den Usern hier sicher nicht lange dauern, bis vermeintliche Haken entdeckt werden.


----------



## marvinj (1. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wird unter den Usern hier sicher nicht lange dauern, bis vermeintliche Haken entdeckt werden.



Hoffen wir auf die findige und interessierte Community


----------



## Kusanar (1. Juni 2015)

Bitte, bitte, bitteeeee MS: Stellt endlich mal klar was der Satz


			
				Microsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ein qualifiziertes Windows-Gerät auf Windows 10 aktualisiert  wurde, bleibt es für die unterstützte Lebensdauer des Geräts immer auf  dem neuesten Stand, ist damit sicherer und wird im Laufe der Zeit mit  neuen Features und Funktionen erweitert – ohne zusätzliche Kosten.


bedeutet!!!! Und zwar in konkretem Standarddeutsch... Wenn ich für jeden raffiniert formulierten Satz einen Rechtsanwalt brauche, um zu verstehen was WIRKLICH damit gemeint ist, hilft mir das auch nichts.


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Habs auch deinstalliert, ich mags einfach nicht wenn da soviel Symbole im Tray sind, im Juli installiere ich es wieder und werde upgraden.
Kommt ein Upgrade vom System her einer Neuinstallation gleich? Was passiert mit der aktuellen Installation? Ist die dann wieder in so einem Windows.Old Ordner den  man löschen kann? Wäre gut, wenn sich Microsoft dazu mal klar und deutlich äußert, ich sehe, dass ziemlich viele Leute im Dunkeln stehen und eigentlich keiner was konkretes weiß.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Ich warte auch erstmal ab,hat ja keine Eile.


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2015)

Gleich heute Morgen bei mir "aufgeploppt" und reserviert.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich von meiner Enterprise-Lizenz upgraden kann... 

Wobei, ich hole es mir warscheinlich von der Schule aus. Habe keinen Bock drauf dass dann meine 8.1-Lizenz hin wäre... Besonders wenn mir Win10 dann nicht schmacken würde.


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Ja stimmt, ich bekomme es auch von Dreamspark aus. Gibts die .iso dann ab 31. Juli?


----------



## crae (1. Juni 2015)

Naja hab auch noch glaube 8 Windwos 8.1 Keys hier, aber trotzdem sollte der Key nicht ungültig werden, bei einem neuen PC. Das wäre ein eine richtige Sauerei von MS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juni 2015)

Für alle die das Icon weg haben wollen ohne das Update gleich zu deinstallieren;

Taskmanager --> Details --> gwx.exe --> Prozess beenden. 


Auf die gleiche Art könnt ihr das Reservierungsfenster auch erzwingen (wenn ihr mindestens die Updates vom März-April installiert habt). 
Einfach im Startmenü auf "ausführen" klicken und "gwx" eingeben und enter drücken. Dann öffnet sich der Ordner indem die gwx.exe liegt, diese einfach öffnen.


----------



## LudwigX (1. Juni 2015)

Ihr könnt auch einfach einen Rechtsklick neben die Tray Symbole machen und es unter "Benachrichtungssymbole anpassen" abschalten. Dann sollte es auch nach einem Neustart nicht mehr da sein.  

Ich kann das mit der Dreamspark Version bestätigen: bei mir kommt das Symbol ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Taskmanager --> Details --> gwx.exe --> Prozess beenden.



Hat nur den Nachteil, dass man das nach jeden Neustart nochmal machen muss.



LudwigX schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch einfach einen Rechtsklick neben die Tray Symbole machen und es unter "Benachrichtungssymbole anpassen" abschalten. Dann sollte es auch nach einem Neustart nicht mehr da sein.



Naja, da kann man es eben nur in die ausgeblendeten Symbole reinschieben, mir und vielen anderen gehts darum, es völlig auszuschalten, da hilft nur deinstallieren oder den Ordner in der System32 umzubenennen


----------



## der-andyman (1. Juni 2015)

Also sobald ich auf "reservierung abbrechen" gehe, kommt folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt das, man bekommt nur so Win 10 kostenlos??


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Warum willst du die Reservierung abbrechen?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (1. Juni 2015)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Warum willst du die Reservierung abbrechen?



Grund: Das mulmige Gefühl, wenn man was von Microsoft geschenkt bekommen soll  

Ich warte auch erst mal ab, bis es Klarheit gibt bzgl. Lizenz bei Komponentenwechsel ---> Ich gedulde mich erstmal


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Gut, kann ich verstehen, aber reservieren bedeutet nicht, dass ihr es installieren müsst, von daher -> einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul


----------



## der-andyman (1. Juni 2015)

Ja, eben drum geht es, das mulmige Gefühl! Warum bekommen nicht alle diese Meldung?

€dit: So, ich will hier mal chip.de zitieren:
"*Windows 10 Popup: Registrieren oder nicht?*

Um Windows 10 so schnell wie möglich auf einen nennenswerten Marktanteil zu bringen, informiert Microsoft die User von Windows 7, 8 und 8.1 schon jetzt per Popup über das Upgrade: Alle Rechner, die den per Windows Update verteilten Patch KB3035583 erhalten haben, melden sich ab heute mit einer Meldung im rechten Bereich der Taskleiste. Klicken Sie darauf, können Sie sich schon jetzt für den Download von Windows 10 registrieren, den User von Windows 7, 8 und 8.1 kostenlos erhalten. Der von Microsoft suggerierte Zeitdruck besteht aber nicht wirklich: Der kostenlose Umstieg ist bis zum 29. Juli 2016 möglich - ob mit vorheriger Registrierung, oder nicht. *Die Registrierung bewirkt damit nur, dass Windows 10 am 29. Juli automatisch auf Ihrem Rechner eingespielt wird, alle bisherigen Daten werden umgezogen*."

Quelle: Windows 10 Versionen und Preise: So teuer ist das neue Windows - News - CHIP


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das direkt mal gemacht!


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Nein in dem Popup selber steht doch, dass Windows 10 automatisch *heruntergeladen* wird, installieren musst du dann noch selber bestätigen, wäre ja blöd wenn du von einen auf den anderen Tag plötzlich warten musst bis Windows installiert ist und du brauchst deinen Rechner dringend...


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2015)

Was ist jetzt mit der Lizenz wenn ich meine HW wechsele?


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2015)

Holt ihr euch Win 10 sofort zu Anfang ?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Holt ihr euch Win 10 sofort zu Anfang ?



naja
die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das die neuen MS Betriebssysteme meist erst vernünftig zu gebrauchen sind sobald das erste Servicepack erschienen ist.
Wird bei 10 denke ich mal nicht anderes sein, auch wenn die Servicepacks dort einen anderen Namen tragen werden.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich werde erstmal abwarten.Das mit kostenlos mag vorerst stimmen für das erste Jahr.wenn ich falsch liegen sollte dann korregiert mich.Aber danach wird man zu Kasse gebeten so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe.Dann kaufe ich mir lieber später zu einem vernümpftigen Preis eine Vollversion als Datenträger ohne das ich mich persönlich bei Microsoft registrieren muß und noch nachträglich Geld überweisen muß,wenn das so sein sollte?
Jetzt frage ich mich wie das Upgrade Pogramm/Tool für Win 10 entfernen kann?? Jemand eine idee wie man das entfernen kann?Vorerst werde keinen upgrade machen,das ist sicher.

grüße Brex


----------



## Taio (1. Juni 2015)

Also soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll die Upgrade Version dauerhaft kostenlos bleiben, wenn Du sie innerhalb des Jahres installierst.
Aber ich werde sicherlich auch warten, schliesslich muss ich noch MB, CPU und RAM tauschen und ich habe keine Lust, dass mir MS nachher sagt: ätschebätsche Du hast Dein Win7 schon geupgradet auf 10 und der Hardwaretausch bedeutet für Dich, dass die Win10 Version nicht mehr gültig ist, kauf dir mal ne neue Lizenz


----------



## Körschgen (1. Juni 2015)

Taio schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll die Upgrade Version dauerhaft kostenlos bleiben, wenn Du sie innerhalb des Jahres installierst.
> Aber ich werde sicherlich auch warten, schliesslich muss ich noch MB, CPU und RAM tauschen und ich habe keine Lust, dass mir MS nachher sagt: ätschebätsche Du hast Dein Win7 schon geupgradet auf 10 und der Hardwaretausch bedeutet für Dich, dass die Win10 Version nicht mehr gültig ist, kauf dir mal ne neue Lizenz



Eben das! Dadurch ist das ganze vollkommen uninteressant...


----------



## Amon (1. Juni 2015)

Ich warte auch erst einmal ab bis man genau weiss was das da überhaupt ist. Vollversion kann ja vieles sein und wenn ich von dieser keine clean install machen kann sondern nur ein update ist die für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2015)

Boeses boeses Microsoft. Wenn die was schenken, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht gut.
Genauso wie das halbherzige hinschauen bei all den illegalen OS Versionen in der Vergangenheit. Als waer das so schwer fuer M$ gewesen hier einen Riegel vorzuschieben.
Natuerlich hat jeder nur gueltige Lizenzen gehabt, IMMER!


Es ist noch so ueberhaupt nichts genaues bekannt, aber im Vorfeld verteufeln.

Ich sollt mal ne Runde Aluhuete spendieren.



Wir werden doch sowieso sehen in welche Richtung das geht, dann koennen wir noch immer schimpfen, wenns denn so gar nicht passt.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Win7? Darf man hier ohne weiters Hardware ohne Ende tauschen, oder funktioniert es einfach nur?


----------



## der-andyman (1. Juni 2015)

Nun ja, ich weiß auch nicht so recht bezüglich dieses Updates. Es ist und bleibt ein Update, was dann auf meinem Windows 7 drüber installiert werden würde. Ist das nicht immer so eine Sache? Ich denke mal nicht, dass es danach 1zu1 gleich ist, mit dem "gekauften" und "neuinstallierten" Windows 10.

Ich hol mir da lieber irgendwann später ein Key über Dreamspark und installiere neu, sobald da Erfahrungsberichte vorhanden sind


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juni 2015)

> Boeses boeses Microsoft. Wenn die was schenken, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht gut.


Warum sollte MS Millionen von Menschen ohne Hintergedanken etwas schenken? Oder sind die jetzt eine Art barmherzige Samariter und machen das aus Mitleid mit den armen 7 und 8 Nutzern?
Es geht immer um Geld! Und irgendwie werden sie schon etwas davon haben.
Ich warte erstmal ab, bis die breite (dumme) Masse nach und nach auf die "Haken und Fallen" stösst, sich lauthals beschwert und damit die "geduldigen" warnt / informiert.


----------



## Alex555 (1. Juni 2015)

ich kann innerhalb eines Jahres nach Release upgraden, von daher hab ich keine Eile.
Ich schaue mir das ganze erstmal in Ruhe an, wie es die ersten Monate läuft. Wenn es sich bewährt, wird das Upgrade wahrscheinlich Dez / Januar dann gemacht


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Juni 2015)

Heißt das dann, meine Windows 8.1 Lizenz ungültig wird?


----------



## Gary94 (1. Juni 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal abwarten.Das mit kostenlos mag vorerst stimmen für das erste Jahr.wenn ich falsch liegen sollte dann korregiert mich.Aber danach wird man zu Kasse gebeten so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe.Dann kaufe ich mir lieber später zu einem vernümpftigen Preis eine Vollversion als Datenträger ohne das ich mich persönlich bei Microsoft registrieren muß und noch nachträglich Geld überweisen muß,wenn das so sein sollte?
> Jetzt frage ich mich wie das Upgrade Pogramm/Tool für Win 10 entfernen kann?? Jemand eine idee wie man das entfernen kann?Vorerst werde keinen upgrade machen,das ist sicher.
> 
> grüße Brex



Ließ dir doch mal ein paar Beiträge über dir durch? Kostenlos im ersten Jahr bedeutet, dass wenn du innerhalb des ersten Jahres das upgrade auf Windows 10 machst, behaltest du das auch, da ist nichts mit Geld nachher überweisen (Wie auch?)
Registrieren musst du dich auch überhaupt nicht, woher hast du das aufgeschnappt?
Um das Tool zu entfernen -und das wurde auch schon öfters hier gesagt- am besten das Update KB3035583 deinstallieren, den Rechner neustarten, Windows Update nochmal suchen lassen und dann das wieder gefundene Update ausblenden -> fertig.



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Warum sollte MS Millionen von Menschen ohne Hintergedanken etwas schenken? Oder sind die jetzt eine Art barmherzige Samariter und machen das aus Mitleid mit den armen 7 und 8 Nutzern?
> Es geht immer um Geld! Und irgendwie werden sie schon etwas davon haben.
> Ich warte erstmal ab, bis die breite (dumme) Masse nach und nach auf die "Haken und Fallen" stösst, sich lauthals beschwert und damit die "geduldigen" warnt / informiert.



Um eine möglichst breite Basis an Nutzern zu haben? Um damit werben zu können, dass man das am weitesten verbreitete Betriebssystem hat? Um massig Werbeeinnahmen einzunehmen? Ich finde sicher noch 10 Gründe warum man sein neuestes Betriebssystem so verschenkt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juni 2015)

Ist halt das gleiche Prinzip wie alle Gratis-Beigaben. Man soll das Produkt testen und im besten Fall bei dem Produkt bleiben. 
Geld verdient Microsoft dann eben anders, Appstore, Marktmacht und das Lizenzmodell ist ja eh umgestellt auf neue Hardware --> neue Lizenz. 

Es gibt absolut nichts dran zu meckern das die "erste" Lizenz kostenlos ist. Ihr könnt ja auch gern für die erste bezahlen, wenn ihr euch besser fühlt. Bringt euch aber nichts


----------



## der-andyman (1. Juni 2015)

Das wäre ziemlich blöd von Microsoft, schließlich hast du für die Lizenz bezahlt und wenn du dann quasi Win 8.1 wieder installierst, würdest du ja weder Windows 8.1 nutzen können, noch irgendwie wieder auf Windows 10 kommen, ohne gültigen Key.
Ich bin mir fast sicher, deiner Lizenz passiert dabei nichts!


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juni 2015)

> Um massig Werbeeinnahmen einzunehmen? Ich finde sicher noch 10 Gründe


...womit sich ein Haufen Geld machen lässt



> Ich bin mir fast sicher, deiner Lizenz passiert dabei nichts!


Ich nicht...
Da könnte man ja auf Win 10 upgraden und Win 7 weiter auf einem anderen Rechner verwenden (mit der Lizenzverwaltung von Win 7 war ja Mehrfachaktivierung möglich) Das ist seit Windows 8 anders.
Das würde wiedrum bedeuten, dass Win 7 Lizenzen weiter verwendet werden könnten, Win 8 / 8.1 Lizenzen nicht.



> das Lizenzmodell ist ja eh umgestellt auf neue Hardware --> neue Lizenz.


Ist in Deutschland noch immer nicht zulässig! MS darf seine Lizenzen in Deutschland NICHT an die Hardware binden!


----------



## der-andyman (1. Juni 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Ist in Deutschland noch immer nicht zulässig! MS darf seine Lizenzen in Deutschland NICHT an die Hardware binden!



Und an eine Hardware-ID ?


----------



## Redsupp (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetzt Windows 7 und auch den Hinweis auf die Reservierung bekommen. Ich will auf keinen Fall meine Win 7 Lizenz verlieren, also soll ich dann jetzt erstmal lieber gar nichts machen?


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. Juni 2015)

> Und an eine Hardware-ID ?


Auch nicht!
Deswegen haben sie ja den Trick mit dem im BIOS hinterlegten Key erfunden.
Du darfst das OS auf einem anderen Rechner installieren, hast auch einen Key (im BIOS hinterlegt).
 Auslesen aus dem BIOS ist aber nicht erlaubt.
Somit ist das OS  nicht an die Hardware gebunden, installieren kannst du es auch woanders - aber eben nicht aktivieren


----------



## longtom (2. Juni 2015)

Wie Microsoft damit Geld verdient ? Ganz einfach !
Mit der Action bekommt man die meisten Windows 7 und 8 Versionen schnell vom Markt da  ja nach dem Update auf Windows 10 die Lizenzen dafür erlöschen ,und früher oder später kauft man dann neue Hardware oder einen neuen Rechner dann mußt du Win 10 sowieso neu kaufen . So Selbstlos und freigibig wie hier alle Denken ist Microsoft nicht ,man will eben  den fehler den man bei XP gemacht hat nicht wiederholen und die alten Betriebssysteme so schnell wie möglich loswerden um eben Geld zu Verdienen .


----------



## Swarley86 (2. Juni 2015)

So, endlich ist es auch hier "aufgepoppt"...aber reservieren werde ich es ganz sicher nicht. Und zwar so lange nicht bis endlich die Fragen geklärt sind, die alle interessieren.
1.) Wird es eine ISO geben?
2.) Welche Teile meines PC's darf ich austauschen ohne, dass die Lizenz erlischt?
3.) Verfällt meine Win7/8.1 Lizenz, wenn ich das Mainboard austausche oder ganz einfach WinX neuinstallieren möchte.
4.) Und wie zum Geier hat es der HSV eigentlich schon wieder geschafft in der Bundesliga zu bleiben? *argh* So viel Dusel kann man doch nicht haben! ( Hoppla, wohl am Thema vorbei  )


----------



## der-andyman (3. Juni 2015)

So, ich weiß nicht, was dahinter steckt und ist mir mittlerweile auch egal! Ich habe dieses "update" deinstalliert und ausgeblendet, ich brauche keine Software, die "vielleicht" meine Lizenz killt!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

der-andyman schrieb:


> So, ich weiß nicht, was dahinter steckt und ist mir mittlerweile auch egal! Ich habe dieses "update" deinstalliert und ausgeblendet, ich brauche keine Software, die "vielleicht" meine Lizenz killt!!!



mimimi, ich bleibe beim langsamen veralteten Windows 7 bis es kein Support mehr gibt und nehme doch keine geschenkte Lizenz eines aktuellen Betriebssystems an, diese Abzocker!  


Neue Info für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker, Windows 10 Upgrade kann immer sauber neuinstalliert werden 

Windows 10: Neue Installation ist mit kostenlosem Upgrade möglich - Golem.de


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (3. Juni 2015)

So, immerhin eine positive Bestätigung von Microsoft :

Wenn man Windows 7/8/8.1 zu Windows 10 upgradet, dann ist mit dieser Lizenz auch ein Clean-Install von Windows 10 per ISO möglich.

Stolperstein 1 ist damit schon mal aus dem Weg ..... jetzt hängt alles an der Frage, wieviel Hardware ich wie und in welchen Zeitraum tauschen darf....... 
Sollte das nicht akzeptabel sein, dann wird das für die meisten zum No-Go werden....... dann bekommen Sie halt ihr zweites Windows XP 

Edit: Verdammt zu spät, da war mein Vorredner schneller 

Quelle: Windows 10 Neuinstallation: Darf man PCs mit Gratis-Update neu aufsetzen? - News - CHIP


----------



## Kusanar (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> mimimi, ich bleibe beim langsamen veralteten Windows 7 bis es kein Support mehr gibt und nehme doch keine geschenkte Lizenz eines aktuellen Betriebssystems an, diese Abzocker!
> 
> Neue Info für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker, Windows 10 Upgrade kann immer sauber neuinstalliert werden
> Windows 10: Neue Installation ist mit kostenlosem Upgrade möglich - Golem.de



Lies den Tweet (Twit? Twat?) von Gabe nochmal: Erst NACHDEM du das Gratisupdate in Anspruch genommen hast (also mindestens EINMAL das W10 über dein bestehendes W7, W8 oder W8.1 drüberinstalliert hast) kannst du das W10 sauber neuinstallieren...

ICh hab das jetzt mal wieder rausgestrichen. Mal ehrlich, beim 2. mal durchlesen ist mir immer noch nicht zu 100% klar wie Gabe das meint...


...und warum so eine wichtige Info nicht offiziell auf der MS-Homepage zu finden ist sondern mal wieder aus quasi "Drittquelle" Twitter bekannt wird, weiß auch nur der Geier.


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> mimimi, ich bleibe beim langsamen veralteten Windows 7 bis es kein Support mehr gibt und nehme doch keine geschenkte Lizenz eines aktuellen Betriebssystems an, diese Abzocker!



Man könnte es auch so ausdrücken :
Das ach so Soziale Unternehmen Microsoft tauscht deine Win 7oder 8 die du nach jedem Hardware oder Rechner wechsel weiter benutzen kannst gegen eine Windows 10 Lizenz die du nach einem Mainoard oder Rechner wechsel auch gleich in die Tonne kloppen kannst . Somit verschwinden die ungeliebten alten Betriebssysteme schnell vom Markt (nich so wie bei XP) und Microsoft verdient an jedem neukauf , soviel zum Thema wie Finanziert Microsoft diese Tolle aktion .


----------



## Körschgen (3. Juni 2015)

When I upgrade a preinstalled (OEM) or retail version of Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 license to Windows 10, does that license remain OEM or become a retail license?
If you upgrade from a OEM or retail version of Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 to the free Windows 10 upgrade this summer, the license is consumed into it. Because the free upgrade is derived from the base qualifying license, Windows 10 will carry that licensing too.
If you upgrade from a retail version, it carries the rights of a retail version.
If you upgrade from a OEM version, it carries the rights of a OEM version.
Full version (Retail):
- Includes transfer rights to another computer.
- Doesn't require a previous qualifying version of Windows.
- Expensive
Upgrade version (Retail):
- Includes transfer rights to another computer.
- require a previous qualifying version of Windows.
- Expensive, but cheaper than full version
OEM :
OEM versions of Windows are identical to Full License Retail versions except for the following:
- OEM versions do not offer any free Microsoft direct support from Microsoft support personnel
- OEM licenses are tied to the very first computer you install and activate it on
- OEM versions allow all hardware upgrades except for an upgrade to a different model motherboard
- OEM versions cannot be used to directly upgrade from an older Windows operating system
What happens if I change my motherboard?
As it pertains the OEM licenses this will invalidate the Windows 10 upgrade license because it will no longer have a previous based qualifying license which is required for the free upgrade. You will then have to purchase a full retail Windows 10 license. If the base qualifying license (Windows 7 or Windows 8.1) was a full retail version, then yes, you can transfer it.

Frequently Asked Questions: Windows 10 - Microsoft Community

Soviel dazu.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch so ausdrücken :
> Das ach so Soziale Unternehmen Microsoft tauscht deine Win 7oder 8 die du nach jedem Hardware oder Rechner wechsel weiter benutzen kannst gegen eine Windows 10 Lizenz die du nach einem Mainoard oder Rechner wechsel auch gleich in die Tonne kloppen kannst . Somit verschwinden die ungeliebten alten Betriebssysteme schnell vom Markt (nich so wie bei XP) und Microsoft verdient an jedem neukauf , soviel zum Thema wie Finanziert Microsoft diese Tolle aktion .



Und was stört dich daran? Soll Microsoft für Lau arbeiten? 

Wie oft tauscht du dein Mainboard? Ich ungefähr alle 3 Jahre, da gabs dann auch schon wieder ein neues Windows. Bei mir ändert sich also nichts. Bei Ottonormalverbrauchern sogar noch besser, die haben im Schnitt die Lizenz einige Jahre mehr, da nie was am PC geändert wird bis es im A**** ist. 

Und bisher wurde nie eine alte Lizenz "entwertet" durch ein Upgrade. Ich denke auch diesmal wird es nicht anders sein. Und selbst wenn, downgraden macht eh kein Sinn. Irgendwann kommt eh der Tag wo Win 10 dann als einzige Lösung bleibt, was hoffentlich wesentlich schneller als mit XP der Fall ist. Schlimm wie jahrelang auf so ein instabiles, unsicheres altes OS gesetzt wurde und Microsoft den Mist sogar noch supporten musste.



Edit: 

Danke für die gute Nachricht @ Vorposter,

also bleibt die Lizenz erhalten nach dem Mainboardwechsel, sehr gut! 
(es sei denn es war vorher schon eine an Hardware-gebundene OEM-Lizenz, wie zum Beispiel bei Notebooks).


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und was stört dich daran? Soll Microsoft für Lau arbeiten?
> 
> Wie oft tauscht du dein Mainboard? Ich ungefähr alle 3 Jahre, da gabs dann auch schon wieder ein neues Windows. Bei mir ändert sich also nichts. Bei Ottonormalverbrauchern sogar noch besser, die haben im Schnitt die Lizenz einige Jahre mehr, da nie was am PC geändert wird bis es im A**** ist.
> 
> ...




Wenn mit " Kostenlosem Update " Geworben wird gehe ich davon aus das es kostenlos ist du nicht ? Und Kostenlos ist etwas was man ohne Gegenleistung anbietet ,aber die wollen mein Lizenzrecht an Win 7 oder 8.
Wie  dir hoffentlich schon aufgefallen ist bist du hier in einem  Hardwareforum unterwegs   ,und wie es der Teufel will gibts da Leute die  öfter mal die Hardware tauschen und nicht alle drei Jahre .
Und seit wann ist eine Win7 / 8 OEM Lizenz an Hardware gebunden ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

es ist ein kostenloses "Upgrade", keine Kostenlose Vollversion. Und gezwungen wirst du nicht das Angebot zu nutzen. Jeder der auf Win10 umsteigen will freut sich darüber, jeder der nicht will bleibt eben bei Win7, brauch dann aber nicht rumheulen das er nichts umsonst bekommt  

Wenn du eine Lizenz haben möchtest die nicht Hardwaregebunden ist, kaufe die Retail Version. Wie immer schon.

OEM-Lizenzen sind schon immer hardwaregebunden laut Lizenzvereinbarung. Bei neueren Geräten wie Notebooks und Tablets auch schon umgesetzt in der Praxis durch Bios-Verankerung. Ein Lizenzschlüssel bekommt man dort schon nicht mehr. 

Ich verstehe das Geheule hier nur nicht. 
Wer bei Win7 bleiben will, bleibt bei Win7. 
Wer Win10 haben möchte, nutzt das Angebot und freut sich. Und selbst wenn man irgendwann beim Mainboardwechsel die Lizenz neu erwerben müsste --> Wayne, da man bisher kostenlos Win10 nutzen durfte. Man zahlt also nicht doppelt sondern im schlimmsten Fall verspätend. 

Also entweder entscheidet ihr euch für Win10 oder eben nicht, aber hier einen auf "Microsoft ist ja so gemein und so böse die wollen nur unser Geld" bla bla bla zu machen ist mMn völlig unangebracht.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gerne, aber ich bekomme kein Update angezeigt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

Alle Updates installieren, dann bei start -> ausführen --> "gwx" eingeben und enter, dann die gwx.exe doppeltklicken und reservieren


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

Jup wie du schon sagst ist ein "KOSTENLOSES" Update das meine OEM Win7 Lizenz ungültig macht und die Windows 10 an meine Hardware bindet und mich zwing nach einem Mainboard defekt eine neu Windows 10 Version zu kaufen .Was bitte ist daran KOSTENLOS  und so Toll ?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Tut es nicht.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Alle Updates installieren, dann bei start -> ausführen --> "gwx" eingeben und enter, dann die gwx.exe doppeltklicken und reservieren


Danke dir, aber wenn ich das anklicke, passiert gar nichts :/

|| Zudem bin ich leicht irritiert, ist das nun schon das komplette Update, sprich ich habe nach dem Download schon Windows 10 als OS, oder wird es erst im Juli (Releasedatum; mein letzter Stand) freigeschalten?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Jup wie du schon sagst ist ein "KOSTENLOSES" Update das meine OEM Win7 Lizenz ungültig macht und die Windows 10 an meine Hardware bindet und mich zwing nach einem Mainboard defekt eine neu Windows 10 Version zu kaufen .Was bitte ist daran KOSTENLOS  und so Toll ?



Du kannst dir auch gern direkt Windows 10 für 130€ kaufen wenn du es willst, ich nutze lieber erstmal 3 Jahre lang meine kostenlose Lizenz, oder gar für immer da ich von Retail upgrade


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Tut es nicht.



Leider schon .


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Leider schon .


Ähm okay, ich hab das OEM überlesen. 

Und Mist meine Win7 Lizenz war auch eine Retail OEM, aber meine 8.1 Upgradelizenz nicht.
Was gilt den jetzt für mich


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

Laut Inoffizieller aussage würde deine Win 7 OEM Lizenz an Hardware gebunden und deine Win8.1 nicht ,aber ich würde erstmal eine Stellungnahme von Microsoft abwarten wenn sie denn kommt .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mir deswegen noch keinen Kopf machen wegen der Vorbestellung. Diese Variante ist ja eh eher für ein Upgrade aus einem bestehenden Windows gedacht was sicherlich nicht jeder machen will.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2015)

Gibts denn keine Auflistung bzw klare Aussage welche Version eine Einmalversion ist und welche man oefters verwenden kann/darf, sofern das ueberhaupt moeglich ist?

Haben hier einmal Win7 prof. Retail und einmal Win 8 OEM.
Waer bloed den Win7 Key zu "verballern". 

Irgendwie ist das fuer mich noch ein etwas undurchsichtiger Sumpf.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juni 2015)

Hat mir vorhin sehr bei deiner Fragestellung geholfen, deswegen verweise ich auf folgenden Beitrag: LINK

OEM -> Nur für das Gerät bzw. Mainboard.
Retail -> Keine Bindung an ein Gerät/Mainboard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

> OEM -> Nur für das Gerät bzw. Mainboard.
> Retail -> Keine Bindung an ein Gerät/Mainboard.


Genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hat mir vorhin sehr bei deiner Fragestellung geholfen, deswegen verweise ich auf folgenden Beitrag: LINK
> 
> OEM -> Nur für das Gerät bzw. Mainboard.
> Retail -> Keine Bindung an ein Gerät/Mainboard.


Hilft mir auch nicht weiter, auch wegen dem was unten steht.
Schön wäre ein Webseite wo man das einfach prüfen kann.



longtom schrieb:


> Laut Inoffizieller aussage würde deine Win 7 OEM Lizenz an Hardware gebunden und deine Win8.1 nicht ,aber ich würde erstmal eine Stellungnahme von Microsoft abwarten wenn sie denn kommt .



Kann nicht sein, da ich das Mainboard zwischenzeitliche gewechselt habe und auch mal die Graka draußen hatte.
Gab unter 8.1 nie Probleme und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch unter Win7 nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juni 2015)

Schade; ich hatte sehr gehofft, dass dies hilft. Fehlen dir Informationen bzw. ist etwas unklar?

Bei den vorherigen Windows-OEM-Versionen war das mWn ja auch nie der Fall, dass diese an die Hardware gebunden wurden (verbessert mich bitte, falls ich irren sollte). MS behält sich aber vor, sein Geschenk an gewisse Bedingungen zu knüpfen, die für Besitzer einer OEM-Version durchaus unerfreulich sind.


----------



## Sonmace (3. Juni 2015)

Immer diese Pessimisten, ich habe Win 10 Test Version auf meinen 2. Rechner und es ist super.

Finde es gut das MS es auf diesem Wege vermarkten will da es deutlich schneller unters Volk gebracht werden kann und somit seine Vormachtstellung weiter behalten kann gegenüber IOS oder Android.

Leute Die weiterhin ihr veraltetes Win 7 sollten wissen das einige spiele schon bei 8.1  besser laufen (mehr FPS) und erst recht wenn DX12 kommt mit Win 10.

Also was bringt eine 980ti oder Titan X wenn ihr durch das OS schon ausgebremst werdet


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hilft mir auch nicht weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein Update auf Win 10 machst ist es so wo liegt das problem ? 
OEM -> Nur für das Gerät bzw. Mainboard.
Retail -> Keine Bindung an ein Gerät/Mainboard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Warum nicht? 


> Und Mist meine Win7 Lizenz war auch eine Retail OEM, aber meine 8.1 Upgradelizenz nicht.


8.1 Upgrade dürfte ja wohl mit einem Key gekommen sein ( war bei meinem Win 8 wenigstens so ), von daher ist man nicht gebunden


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Update auf Win 10 machst ist es so wo liegt das problem ?
> OEM -> Nur für das Gerät bzw. Mainboard.
> Retail -> Keine Bindung an ein Gerät/Mainboard.


Weil ich nicht wusste ob die OEM Lizenz durch einen Retail Upgrade zur Retail wird.
Wäre zwar logisch, aber bei MS weiß man nie.

@Dr. Bakterius
8.1 kam ohne Key, aber bei Win 8 war ein Key dabei. Nur finde ich den aktuell nicht wieder, mal hoffen das ich auch so auf 10 upgraden kann.


----------



## DARPA (3. Juni 2015)

So wie es verstehe, erkennt Windows, ob aktuell OEM oder Retail installiert ist und passt die Win 10 Lizenz entsprechend an.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

Blöde Frage: Hab mir Win 8 zum Vollpreis gekauft, müsste die Retailversion sein oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht wusste ob die OEM Lizenz durch einen Retail Upgrade zur Retail wird.
> Wäre zwar logisch, aber bei MS weiß man nie.
> 
> @Dr. Bakterius
> 8.1 kam ohne Key, aber bei Win 8 war ein Key dabei. Nur finde ich den aktuell nicht wieder, mal hoffen das ich auch so auf 10 upgraden kann.



Kannst ihn doch einfach auslesen den Key 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Hab mir Win 8 zum Vollpreis gekauft, müsste die Retailversion sein oder?



Hast du eine richtige Hülle? Dann ja.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kannst ihn doch einfach auslesen den Key


Stimmt, darauf hätte ich auch selber kommen können.



> Hast du eine richtige Hülle? Dann ja.


Mein Win7 hat auch eine richtige Hülle, aber ist trotzdem als OEM gekennzeichnet. Ob MS das bei Win8 anders gemacht hat?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

Moment, du hast aber nicht die Retailhülle, sondern sowas oder:

*klick*



Das wäre die Retail-Hülle für den Endverbraucher:

http://www.online365days.com/webshaper/pcm/pictures/Software/Microsoft/win7pro_retail.jpg



Alle anderen Versionen sind ja eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht vom Endkunden gekauft zu werden. OEM/Systembuilder sind ja nur für Händler/Verkäufer die Windows einem PC beilegen oder installieren. Natürlich konnte man diese Lizenzen auch privat kaufen, hat dann aber eben keine Vollversion/Retail (die ist auch teurer).


----------



## Körschgen (3. Juni 2015)

Die Version die du bei MS selber downloaden kannst ist ebenso als Retail anzusehen.
Nur das du dir den Datenträger sparst...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Moment, du hast aber nicht die Retailhülle, sondern sowas oder:
> *klick*
> .


Ja, aber das kann man auch als richtige Hülle ansehen.
Sieht zumindest seriöser aus als der total bunte  Win8 Klapppappschuber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

> @Dr. Bakterius
> 8.1 kam ohne Key, aber bei Win 8 war ein Key dabei. Nur finde ich den aktuell nicht wieder, mal hoffen das ich auch so auf 10 upgraden kann.


Das es für 8.1 keinen Key gibt sollte doch klar sein da es doch eher nur als " upgrade " zu sehen war und ja auch nur per Win 8 nutzbar bar. Wie kann man den Key verbummeln, bei mir steckt der noch an vorgesehener Stelle


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja, aber das kann man auch als richtige Hülle ansehen.
> Sieht zumindest seriöser aus als der total bunte  Win8 Klapppappschuber.



Naja wenn du sie kaufst ist die Hülle aber umverpackt und versiegelt und sieht so aus:

http://winsupersite.com/site-files/...m/content/content/128572/win7/win7_oem_01.jpg


Und da steht auch deutlich drauf auf dem Umschlag das es für Systembuilder/Verkäufer Only ist. 

Im laden stehen sie Endkundenlizenzen ja so aus:

http://www.online365days.com/webshaper/pcm/pictures/Software/Microsoft/win7pro_retail.jpg

Dort ist dann auch Support + Handbuch enthalten. 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das es für 8.1 keinen Key gibt sollte doch klar sein da es doch eher nur als " upgrade " zu sehen war und ja auch nur per Win 8 nutzbar bar. Wie kann man den Key verbummeln, bei mir steckt der noch an vorgesehener Stelle



Ne stimmt nicht, gibt sehr wohl windows 8.1 Lizenzen  
Anfangs konnte man mit der 8.1 Iso auch nicht mit dem Windows 8 key installieren, der wurde bei der Installation nicht angenommen (hinterher dann schon). 

Windows 8.1 ist ja  ein "Upgrade" und kein "Update" und wird auch bei Treiberdownloadseiten immer als eigenständiges OS geführt.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das es für 8.1 keinen Key gibt sollte doch klar sein da es doch eher nur als " upgrade " zu sehen war und ja auch nur per Win 8 nutzbar bar. Wie kann man den Key verbummeln, bei mir steckt der noch an vorgesehener Stelle


Weil ich ihn nach der letzte Installation nicht zurückgesteckt habe.
Oder der Key hat sich von alleine dematerialisiert oder zumindest defenestriert.

Das mit 7 ist mir mittlerweile bewusst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

Die meisten Upgrade-Keys kamen wohl eher als Email, vllt findest du deswegen auch kein Aufkleber?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juni 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Lies den Tweet (Twit? Twat?) von Gabe nochmal: Erst NACHDEM du das Gratisupdate in Anspruch genommen hast (also mindestens EINMAL das W10 über dein bestehendes W7, W8 oder W8.1 drüberinstalliert hast) kannst du das W10 sauber neuinstallieren...
> 
> ICh hab das jetzt mal wieder rausgestrichen. Mal ehrlich, beim 2. mal durchlesen ist mir immer noch nicht zu 100% klar wie Gabe das meint...
> 
> ...



Hmm, da hast Du Recht. Das kann man wirklich so verstehen.




Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> When I upgrade a preinstalled (OEM) or retail version of Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 license to Windows 10, does that license remain OEM or become a retail license?
> If you upgrade from a OEM or retail version of Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 to the free Windows 10 upgrade this summer, the license is consumed into it. Because the free upgrade is derived from the base qualifying license, Windows 10 will carry that licensing too.
> If you upgrade from a retail version, it carries the rights of a retail version.
> If you upgrade from a OEM version, it carries the rights of a OEM version.
> ...



Danke für die Info. Dann kommt ja doch so langsam mal Licht ins Dunkle 

Ich besitze eine DELL OEM Windows 7 Prof. CD. *schäm
Hatte ich mal samt Hologramm, Key und Datenträger gekauft und nie Probleme gehabt.

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mein Mainboard und die CPU gewechselt, hatte aber keine Lust auf eine Neuinstalltion.
Windows wollte neu aktiviert werden, was nach erneuter Eingabe des Keys auch online funktionierte.

Hätte denn nicht auch bislang die OEM-Version an meine damalige Hardware gekoppelt sein müssen? Eigentlich ja nur für DELL Computer, aber damit ist MS doch vor Jahren mal vor Gericht gescheitert?. Oder schmeiße ich jetzt alles durcheinander?

Jedenfalls konnte ich es aktivieren, das Update wurde auch geladen und gestern hatte ich die Registrierungsaufforderung in der Taskleiste.

Bitte mal für Begriffsstutzige  :

_- OEM licenses are tied to the very first computer you install and activate it on
- OEM versions allow all hardware upgrades except for an upgrade to a different model motherboard
What happens if I change my motherboard?
As it pertains the OEM licenses this will invalidate the Windows 10  upgrade license because it will no longer have a previous based  qualifying license which is required for the free upgrade. You will then  have to purchase a full retail Windows 10 license. If the base  qualifying license (Windows 7 or Windows 8.1) was a full retail version,  then yes, you can transfer it._

Würde ich nun das kostenlose Update annehmen, funktioniert alles soweit, aber sobald ich das Mainboard tauschen würde, erlischt meine Lizenz.

Richtig?

Zusatzfrage:
Könnte ich eine Upgrade-Version von Win 10 kaufen und damit von einer Win7 OEM Version zu einer Full Version (Retail) kommen?





Sonmace schrieb:


> Leute Die weiterhin ihr veraltetes Win 7 sollten wissen das einige spiele schon bei 8.1  besser laufen (mehr FPS) und erst recht wenn DX12 kommt mit Win 10.



So richtig viel mehr ist das aber auch nicht, soweit ich weiß. In einigen wenigen Fällen waren das höchstens 5fps mehr, oder täusche ich mich da? Und dann häufig noch eh oberhalb von 60 fps


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Ist mir klar das es auch 8.1 gibt, ich hatte es auf den Fall bezogen. Bin da wohl noch etwas durch die Tabletten vernebelt


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die meisten Upgrade-Keys kamen wohl eher als Email, vllt findest du deswegen auch kein Aufkleber?


Wäre seltsame eine Box mit DVDs, aber ohne Key zu haben.
Das Kärtchen ist wie die Hülle nur vom Tisch gefallen und lag wo die Hülle auch mal lag.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

@ Felgenfuzzi

Laut Lizenzvereinbarung Hardwaregebunden ja, nur kommt damit Microsoft zumindest in Deutschland wohl nicht durch und musste zurückrudern. Bei Windows 8 hingegen wurde es ja anders gemacht, durch die Key-Integration ins Bios und einen Lizenzschlüssel bekommt ja nicht mehr. Man konnte zwar den Key auslesen, du hast aber keine Chance den Key von der Hardware zu trennen wenn du Beispielsweise das Notebook verkaufst. 



@turbosnake

Na dann, war ja nur eine Idee  

(aus meinen Bekanntenkreis haben es nämlich alle digital erworben)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juni 2015)

@Kusanar
Hier habe ich was zu der Neuinstallation gefunden:

Windows 10: Neuinstallation nach Upgrade ja - aber wie? - Dr. Windows

@Bioschnitzel
Ah, ok. Danke
Hatte auch nur das BGH-Urteil im Kopf und dachte, es seit in Deutschland generell untersagt, Versionen direkt mit der Hardware zu verknüpfen. Also ging es nur um den Key und Datenträger an sich, der bringt aber nix, da es dann noch auf einem anderen Gerät installiert ist?

Was bedeutet daß denn bei Windows 8? Wenn man den Key auslesen kann, könnte ich den doch auch bei einer Installation auf einem anderen Gerät eingeben. Und dann? Telefonische Aktivierung und  Bestätigung, daß das Betriebssystem nicht noch auf weiteren Geräten installiert ist? Oder klappt auch das nicht?

__
Das erklärt dann auch warum bei meinem OEM WIN7 eine Hardwareänderung,/Neuinstallation/neue Aktivierung möglich ist.

Beim Umstieg auf Win 10 OEM (durch kostenloses Update) hätte sich also die Lizenz durch einen Mainboardtausch erledigt, richtig?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

Vermutlich, das ganze könnte aber in Deutschland eine extra-Regelung bekommen, das wissen wir erst wenn es soweit ist. Macht euch darüber noch kein Kopf, ihr habt ja ein ganzes Jahr nach Release Zeit, im Juli sollten dann alle Fragen geklärt sein  




> Was bedeutet daß denn bei Windows 8? Wenn man den Key auslesen kann, könnte ich den doch auch bei einer Installation auf einem anderen Gerät eingeben. Und dann? Telefonische Aktivierung und Bestätigung, daß das Betriebssystem nicht noch auf weiteren Geräten installiert ist? Oder klappt auch das nicht?



Das klappt vermutlich, kann dir aber passieren das deine Lizenz sich irgendwann nicht mehr aktivieren lässt, da sie mehrmals verwendet wird. 
Ist aber auch nicht die feine Art die Lizenz für sich zu benutzen und diese dann zu verkaufen..


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte eigentlich eher für sich selbst, wenn man zB einen Laptop mit OEM-Windows besitzt und nach dessen Ableben den Key für einen anderen Rechner verwenden möchte.

Aber Du hast Recht, ist ja nun wirklich noch Zeit.

Und ob ich nun wirklich auf einen Z-Chipsatz umrüsten soll, nur um den Turbo meiner CPU mal nutzen zu können bzw Turbo auf allen Kernen zu aktivieren, weiß ich eh nicht. Eigentlich für meinen Einsatzbereich totaler Unsinn.
Nur würde es mich halt schon irgendwie wurmen, wenn ich das kostenlose Update nutze und zwei Monate später juckt es mich dann doch in den Fingern und ich muß mir Win10 kaufen.

Die Zeit der günstigen OEM-Versionen scheint mit Win 10 ja auch vorbei zu sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

Verkaufst halt die Lizenz mit dem Mainboard mit


----------



## Kusanar (3. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Kusanar
> Hier habe ich was zu der Neuinstallation gefunden:
> 
> Windows 10: Neuinstallation nach Upgrade ja - aber wie? - Dr. Windows



Danke für den Link. Solange da aber MS nichts offiziell verlautbaren lässt, ist das auch nur ein "könnte sein, muss aber nicht". Naja, ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab was passiert. Keinen Bock schon wieder "Spekulatius" zu verzehren, das hat mir schon den Thread über die neuen Radeons madig gemacht


----------



## riedochs (3. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Preise für Windows 7 Lizenzen in der Bucht anschaue mach eich mir Hoffnung das die Preise für Windows 10 später nicht anders sind. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht meine bestehende Windows 7 Lizenz opfern.


----------



## Redsupp (3. Juni 2015)

Blick hier nicht ganz durch..

Hab eine Windows 7 Lizenz die ich nicht verlieren möchte. Soll ich das Update nutzen oder nicht?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juni 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Hab eine Windows 7 Lizenz die ich nicht verlieren möchte. Soll ich das Update nutzen oder nicht?



Sicher, aber ich würde erst mal abwarten, ob W10 wirklich so gut ist und ob es denn auf Anhieb problemlos funktioniert.

Immerhin hast Du ein Jahr Zeit.


----------



## Dennisth (3. Juni 2015)

Was momentan für eine Panik gemacht wird wegen der "Update-Methode". Ich sage voraus, dass es wie beim "Update" von 7 auf 8 wird. Du bekommst einen Key per E-Mail zugestellt und der MS-Downloader lädt die Installationsdateien runter und du darfst dann wählen zwischen: ISO-Abbild, USB-Stick oder direkt installieren.

Das die in den Staaten das Update an das Mainboard / die Hardware binden ist doch jetzt auch schon bei den OEM-Versionen der Fall. Hier in der EU ist das aber unzulässig.

Ich freue mich ja am meisten über die ganzen Threads die dann kommen, dass die entweder das Update nicht angeboten bekommen, nach der Installation einen schwarzen Desktop-Hintergrund haben oder das Update nicht geht, weil ihre 20 € Windows 7 Pro Version von ebay doch nicht legal ist oder aus einem Volumen-Key besteht, welcher nicht zum Update berechtigt 

Ach ja meine Versionen sind alle legal und das sogar nachweislich.  Windows 10 ich komme.

PS: Selbst mein altes Asus G71Gx wird vollständig unterstützt. Sehr löblich Microsoft.


----------



## der-andyman (15. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute, es gab ja den Patchday und dieses Icon unten rechts ist bei mir schon wieder da!
Kennt einer das eine Update, was dieses "Ding" wiedergebracht hat, damit ich das löschen kann?


----------



## 3-tium (17. Juli 2015)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Hey Leute, es gab ja den Patchday und dieses Icon unten rechts ist bei mir schon wieder da!
> Kennt einer das eine Update, was dieses "Ding" wiedergebracht hat, damit ich das löschen kann?


Mich nervt es auch langsam.


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe alle aktuellen Updates installiert, dennoch kriege ich das Symbol nicht. Hab eine legale Win 7 64 bit Version und würde sehr gerne upgraden. Wo bekomm ich das her? 

Liegt es dran dass ich die DVD auch auf anderen Rechnern verwendet habe?


----------



## der-andyman (17. Juli 2015)

Nein, es liegt daran, dass nicht jeder das update zur gleichen Zeit bekommt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Juli 2015)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Nein, es liegt daran, dass nicht jeder das update zur gleichen Zeit bekommt.



Das Update ja, wurde ja auch seitens Microsoft so kommuniziert, aber ich meine die Reservierung dafür.


----------



## der-andyman (17. Juli 2015)

Ach ich weiß auch nicht. Könnte ich doch nur mit dir tauschen  
Ich will es nicht, du willst es... Würde passen!


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (17. Juli 2015)

Windows 10 hat mich jetzt lange genug genervt


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Juli 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich habe alle aktuellen Updates installiert, dennoch kriege ich das Symbol nicht.





der-andyman schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß auch nicht. Könnte ich doch nur mit dir tauschen
> Ich will es nicht, du willst es... Würde passen!


 Fixed, das Symbol ist da und ich hab reserviert  *vorfreu* Gut Ding will anscheinend Weile haben 

Wird wohl doch nix mit unserem Tausch, jetzt sitzen wir im gleichen Boot (no pun intended) - warum willst du es denn nicht? Ich freu mich auf den modernen Look, Win 7 ist halt echt sooo 2009


----------



## der-andyman (19. Juli 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Fixed, das Symbol ist da und ich hab reserviert  *vorfreu* Gut Ding will anscheinend Weile haben
> 
> Wird wohl doch nix mit unserem Tausch, jetzt sitzen wir im gleichen Boot (no pun intended) - warum willst du es denn nicht? Ich freu mich auf den modernen Look, Win 7 ist halt echt sooo 2009



Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Windows 10 nicht möchte. Klar freue ich mich auch riesig darauf, aber ich möchte nicht, dass Microsoft so damit nervt... Ich habe unten rechts quasi eh schon zu viele Symbole. 

Außerdem will ich nicht direkt updaten, ich beobachte das ganze erstmal. Das update mache ich dann wohl in eins - zwei Monaten.


----------



## Schinken (19. Juli 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Fixed, das Symbol ist da und ich hab reserviert  *vorfreu* Gut Ding will anscheinend Weile haben
> 
> Wird wohl doch nix mit unserem Tausch, jetzt sitzen wir im gleichen Boot (no pun intended) - warum willst du es denn nicht? Ich freu mich auf den modernen Look, Win 7 ist halt echt sooo 2009



Heyho, ich hab dasselbe Problem, wie hast du es gelöst? Hab halt auch ne legale Version auf auf mehreren Rechnern hier zu laufen und würde gern dem Main-PC upgraden.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juli 2015)

Bis wann bekommt man Win 10 kostenlos?
Habe bisher wohl nicht reserviert.


----------



## Galford (25. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bis wann bekommt man Win 10 kostenlos?
> Habe bisher wohl nicht reserviert.




Bis 1 Jahr nach Release.
Windows 10 FAQ: Was Sie für den Umstieg auf Windows 10 wissen müssen


> Möglich ist das kostenlose Upgrade bis zum 29. Juli 2016, danach verfällt die Möglichkeit.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juli 2015)

Also Zeit genug.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich warte trotzdem etwas,

habe keine Lust den Beta-Tester zu spielen.


----------



## mr-croxx (28. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich warte trotzdem etwas,
> 
> habe keine Lust den Beta-Tester zu spielen.



Genau so ist es. Mindestens ein Quartal warte ich ab.


----------



## der-andyman (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe kurzerhand meine Festplatte geklont, ich mache das update direkt


----------



## Fexzz (1. August 2015)

Windows 10? Ist das nicht diese neue Spyware? 
https://i.imgur.com/iHge6RJ.jpg


----------



## Octabus (1. August 2015)

Das Bild ist wirklich eine gute Zusammenfassung! Damit werde ich Windows 7 wohl noch auspressen soweit es geht, wenn ich gerade nicht GNU/Linux nutzen kann.


----------



## der-andyman (3. August 2015)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Windows 10? Ist das nicht diese neue Spyware?
> https://i.imgur.com/iHge6RJ.jpg



Wow... Dass es so heftig ist, wusste ich nicht. 
Windows 7 eine drauf!


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2015)

Wow, heftig. Aber egal. Die wissen doch schon eh alles von mir...


----------

